# Struggling with weight loss....



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Newbie post!!

Started off weight was 22st in like Now 09' with a lot of hardwork i've managed to get down to about 16st 1lb. Now for the last couple of months i've stayed the same 

I really want to lose around another 20lb but my training is so incosistent its ****ing stupid. I need something to be able to stick to as in a 3 day split then cardio on the off days? Need major advice!

My body stats from the gym weight machine are -

16st 1lb 102.3kg

5ft 10.4

bmi 37.9

Bf 24.9%

Body fat mass 25.4 kg

I've recently ran the 10k manchester run so not shy to cardio, but im really struggling with my diet and gym routine.

I have got some winstrol which i was going to cycle 50mcg a day but it's all abit fruitless untill i get my traing sorted!!

Advice?


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

I feel like i've done all the hardwork, as in losing weight but really not looking any better for at as i was so big, and now it would really make a difference body wise...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

General rule is if your not losing weight your eating too much. Keep looking on here, there is plenty of info available. Diet, training and patience are the key. And FFS ditch the winstrol, it will be as much help to you as an ash tray on a motorbike.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done on the initial weight loss.. That's fantastic!!

At 16st, running a 10K is also very impressive. Well done!!

Pop up a typical days diet (and be honest) and a typical weeks training


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Cheers man! I can eat clean and seem to get no where!

Can anyone post up there diets for weightloss? I've been reading up and the whole more meals smaller portions is rubbish, plus i haven't really got a problem with snacking...

It's just due to my lack of a plan to follow!!

Example of a good day

Breakfast - Banana + Apple

Lunch - 3-4 new potatoes with a chicken breast/Chicken salad, with more fruit or a low fat yoghurt

Dinner - (This is where i **** up as i'm at a loss) normally two chicken breast in two wraps or some junk food!


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Bad Day

Breakfast - Same, fruit

Lunch - A sandwich or a sub, chicken with something...then crisps and a chocolate bar @

Dinner - pfttt anything! pizza/chips + something!

The thing is though is that i am constantly thinking about training etc but just need a plan to stick too...

Normally

Mon - Gym (As i've been doing cardio for the past few weeks i've just been doing a kind of all body work out) - Preacher bar curls, Benching, Deadlifting, Unassisted Dips, Assisted pull ups, tricep extensions, leg raises

Tue - day off or a sub 20 minute 2 mile run.

Wed - Gym

Thurs - Running (4miles) or rest

Friday - Work 2 jobs so dont have time...

Saturday - Gym

Sunday - Rest or Gym depending how much I've trained through the week.

Now thats a good week for me but i need a plan so i can plan my life around it instead of the other way!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ok, so your diet is sheite, and you know that, lol

When it comes to diet info on the internet, or anywhere else for that matter, there are always arguments for and against any particular method, but what it all essentially boils down to is this

You need to burn more calories than you consume.

How you do this is up to you.

So, you need to work out your daily maintenance calories.

Then reduce the cals by 250-500

Have a search for how to work out your maintenance calories (you will learn more this way than me just telling you)

Use www.foodfocus.co.uk

or similar for cals and macros

Plan a weeks diet using your target figures

Post diet up here and people will offer advice

Follow it


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

I did post up my routne but it said the post needs to b approved by admin? lol


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Right okay so i've done the test and fijnd it hard to believe im exceeding the target cals haha! Well i must be but only on my off days as my good days are around 2000....

Your Current Weight

16st 1lb (102.1kg)

Your Goal Weight

14st 6lb (91.6kg).

BMI at your Goal Weight

29.2

Target Achievement Date

04 November 11

Your Daily Calorie Target

2943


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what do you do for a living


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Routine

Monday - Gym (As i've been training mainly cardio wise i've been doing an all over workout to get back into it) Preacher curls, Curls with with wires on a frame, dealifting, benching, unassisted dips, assisted pull ups, tricep extensions, upright barbell row, leg raises, crunches, squatting, leg press. it will be a mixture of these things btw

Tues - Run, Normally 2 miles at a 10min mile pace.

Wednesday - Rest or a fasted Run in the morning

Thurs - Gym

Friday - Rest

Saturday - Gym or 2 mile run

Sunday - Depending how i feel this can be a run/gym or rest day.

My diet ****s me over as i can binge eat really badly which ****s me off!


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Work in an office 9-5 then work in a bar Friday and Saturday nights


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

I feel like if i can have something written down and actually structure my work out/ diet i'll be fine!

Any reccomendations on my diet, i've got 2kg of whey protein from myprotein here but want to encompass it into my diet to make it worth while and not over do it and end up bulking up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you go to 10 different sites, each one will give you a different value for your daily maintenance and they always look high to me.

I also carry quite a bit of 'functional mass' I'm in the same area as you weight wise. My suggested kcals are 2800 per day and I have 1700-1800, but this is quite low.

If I were you I'd aim for 2200 Kcals per day and see how it goes.

I am the same when it comes to binge eating. My binges can last two/three days, effectively undoing all the previous good work.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

batest said:


> I feel like if i can have something written down and actually structure my work out/ diet i'll be fine!
> 
> Any reccomendations on my diet, i've got 2kg of whey protein from myprotein here but want to encompass it into my diet to make it worth while and not over do it and end up bulking up


Take a look at my journal for ideas on diet and training

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/129190-old-fat-ex-alcoholic-newbie.html


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

There is a recent picture, very **** as my room lighting is shocking lol


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

https://cid-991737e03183b124.photos.live.com/self.aspx/13%20August/IMAG0141.jpg


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Ohhh noooo it wont let me post my picture!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

when you reply click

Go advanced

Click on the paperclip 'Attachments' add files then upload


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Going to have a good look over the website and sort my diet plan out this weekend.


----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)




----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)




----------



## batest (May 26, 2011)

Pictures below

View attachment 58185


View attachment 58186


----------

